# Still having diarrhea



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

My 5 week Turkey poults is still having diarrhea. About 1 day after I brought the poult home it started having diarrhea. It's eating and drinking fine but I still am concerned. I have been watching it and it also has normal poop as well. I can't figure out a rhyme or reason. My local feed store recommended probiotics in the water so I have been doing that for a week now and it seems to be getting worse. They told me it's too young to treat for worms. I attached a picture (sorry so gross). Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There's a poop "expert" on here named Casportpony. She will most likely see your message. My chickens have runny stools when it's hot out and they drink more. But at 5 weeks old, is the baby too warm? Is she acting sick? I know with chickens, they have different types of poo during the day. How is the food you're feeding? Fresh? Starter/grower?


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

I turned the lamp off but is acting fine. They are on starter that's medicated. The feed store told me to put them on builder after this weekend so maybe that will clear it up. Hopefully the expert will see this  lol


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Medicated (Amprolium treated) feed is not as effective as water treatments since birds drink more than they eat. We know hot weather influencing excessive water intake can also cause watery droppings. Since Coccidiosis is a common problem for young birds, I'd recommend taking them off medicated feed and dosing the water with Amprol 128/Corid/ Ampromed 20% powder at 1.5 tsp for each gallon of water for 5 days. If the symptoms clear up, no need to continue. You can then treat water with .5 tsp of powder for 5 days, once a month to build immunity while they mature. In between that time, it is helpful for their development to treat water 2-3 days a week with a poultry vitamin supplement.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cecal poop ????????????


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Wow, I looked up the crack poop...maybe that's what it is! I had never heard of that before!! Thanks so much! And I am giving the Amprol so I'll continue using that too! I will also change the feed! Thanks so much guys! I love this app! Lol b


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

*cecal poop. lol.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

That is not normal poop.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

These are overnight poops from a 7 year old rooster that appears to be quite healthy. On the left is a normal cecal poop, on the right are pretty normal regular poops, though one pile has a little spec of red. 









This is the same poop moved to a paper towel. regular poop on top, cecal on bottom.









Normal peafowl cecal poop:


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This is your poult's poop enlarged:


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

So what is your opinion? What should I do?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

cheermom4L said:


> So what is your opinion? What should I do?


If it were mine I would get a baseline weight on it/them and start treating for coccidiosis, then weigh at the same time every morning. What I have learned is a healthy poult, peachick, chicken chick, duckling, etc will make daily weight gains, and if they don't, there is a probably a problem.

What are you feeding your poults?

The scale I use look like this:


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

cheermom4L, what breed are they?


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

They are white broad breasted. Your top bird is so pretty. I mean I can weigh them but he's definitely gaining weight. I'll post a pic of the 2 of them in a sec. I got them both at the same time. And they are almost 6 weeks old on Tuesday.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)




----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

How hot is it where you live?


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Today was 82. First day we put them out of the garage into the yard.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

I live in San Diego.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Did they have the runs while in your garage?


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Yes it did. Just one of them. It was cooler so we had the heat lamp on still and had raised it up. But it's just weird. I was gone last weekend and my in laws took care of them, I was gone for 4 days and they had pretty much doubled in size. So I haven't been too concerned since it doesn't seem sick, it's eating and drinking and the other one isn't getting it. I'm just baffled.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post close up pictures of them? And did you get a chance to weigh them?


----------

